# Coffee and Cubing



## Fullforce (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried drinking coffee and then cubing after the caffeine has made its way through your system? I am sooo freaking hyper right now and want to know if anyone has tried iut before competitionnnnnnn


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

When I was at a competition 3 months ago before the 2nd round of 3x3 I drank an energy drink and got a 1.7 second better average than the 1st round.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, I've tried using coffee/energy drinks in competition. Most of the time it fails miserably for me. There is a "sweet spot" of about 10-20 minutes of hyper focus and finger dexterity that lets you speed through like a maniac, then it degrades into being _too_ hyper and my hands getting jittery. This usually results in a spectacular display of lockups, pauses from rushing too much, and just general not-awesomeness 

If you can find the right amount of caffeine to take that won't push you past the "sweet spot" into the "JiTtttTTttteeeRRrrryyy Hands phase" then you'll probably do alright. I wouldn't recommend taking caffeine to excess during a competition though.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Feb 17, 2012)

I usually drank coffee before going to competition, and before solving at home. But I didn't notice any difference in times. I also think that there already was a cubing and energy drinks thread, try looking for it.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't usually drink coffee, but when I do the only thing I feel is that I'm slightly more nervous than usual. In some cases it might be unproductive IMO.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

My entire family is Colombian so coffee has no effect on me.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm the only one in my household who likes coffee and I have no say in what my dad buys so no coffee for me D: I only get to have it when I'm other places, like hotels or when I'm visiting my mom.

In fact, my 11.69 was my first sub-12 solve, and I set that when I was at my mom's at 4 A.M. I had 3 cups of coffee that night.... Hmmm... Coffee doesn't seem to affect how I feel at all. Like it doesn't make me have a period of hyperness. But maybe it has an effect on my cubing? :O


----------



## Carson (Feb 17, 2012)

Caffeine is a drug, and as such, you have to understand its effects. If you consume caffeine regularly, drinking a typical amount of caffeine will only continue to maintain your body's stable functioning. In order to get any real effect, you would have to drink more caffeine than usual. On the other hand, if you do NOT typically consume caffeine, your body will suffer a "shock" effect when consuming it, therefore any potential gains would be negated. Note: I don't mean "shock" as in what happens after a traumatic event... this is just something that happens when you experience something unfamiliar. To get the most benefit from caffeine, you must consume it regularly but with limited quantities.

Personally, I drink one caffeinated drink/day on average. On days that I haven't gotten enough sleep, have to be up at an usual time for me, or when I need a little boost of energy, I will have an energy drink. I usually can tell a difference after the energy drink, but because I am used to caffeine, its not a big deal and I don't become jittery. I know people that have energy drinks daily, for them, they don't get any boost from them because they are accustomed to the effects. They can really tell when they don't get them though.

Based on this thread, I think I am going to stop and grab an energy drink on my way to rehearsal... It's just one of those days.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

Like my avatar? (its topic related)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't drink coffee, but I usually bring an energy drink with me to competitions. Sometimes it works like a charm, but other times it just makes my hands shake during solves. I find it works best when I'm only a bit tired, because then the energy drink makes me feel like I'm not tired at all, but when I'm really tired/sleepy, the drink keeps me awake but it makes me more hyper and nervous than I want to be.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 18, 2012)

At the only competition I went to I was so nervous from all the attention my hands shook really bad for the first couple of hours. The adrenaline was morreee than enough.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2012)

I never really thought about how I perform after coffee. I usually drink it when I have early morning classes. I'll have to see how I perform next time I grab a Starbucks.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 18, 2012)

mmmmm Coffee, I love coffee! I don't really feel that caffeine or energy drinks do it for me. I take 5150 juice (liquid caffeine is the best description) when I pull all-nighters and even that I feel doesn't affect my cubing. Cocaine and speed on the other hand.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm constantly cubing at coffee shops... What's weird, is I usually solve faster when I'm tired. Better and faster recognition for some strange reason.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 20, 2012)

I cube better when I am tired too. It's like your brain shuts down and only operates on the task In hand.


----------



## cubeone (Feb 20, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I strongly dislike coffee or any other Caffeine products.



DITTO


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 20, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I strongly dislike coffee or any other Caffeine products.


 
Well you came to the right place.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 21, 2012)

Pixel 6 said:


> I'm constantly cubing at coffee shops... What's weird, is I usually solve faster when I'm tired. Better and faster recognition for some strange reason.


That happens to me too. I think it's because your brain focuses on one thing, and your fingers are a bit slower in the morning. Both would result in better look ahead.


----------



## drewsopchak (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a tolerance to caffeine but if i drink 300mg or more at once then i cube with unusual alertness and look-ahead.


----------



## AFatTick (Nov 9, 2013)

*Does Coffee make your solves faster?*

I am on my way to a competition, I need this answered fast! Does coffee make your times slightly faster? Are there bad affects like being jittery?


----------



## stoic (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes and yes.
Hard to get the dose right in my experience


----------



## AFatTick (Nov 9, 2013)

Would the speed make up for the bad effects? Or will if mess me up?


----------



## stoic (Nov 9, 2013)

If you're not used to it I would avoid


----------



## Jostle (Nov 9, 2013)

Drink it if you like coffee, you're probably not expecting to win the tournament anyway, why would you care? Just have a good time.

Coffee is disgusting though.


----------



## AFatTick (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't like coffee, it is addictive. I only drank some once this year, and that was a very little bit. I'll probably go with a couple sips.


----------



## stoic (Nov 9, 2013)

Just take it easy and enjoy yourself


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 9, 2013)

i had at least 5 caramel lattes at my last comp, i did well compared to times i get at home when i barely drink coffee, but it might just be coincidence. 
drink brain food (healthy, omega 3, super-fruits, etc)


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Nov 9, 2013)

It increases my TPS.
But it makes my lookahead suffer.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 9, 2013)

Coffee is a drug. It's illegal in competition.  j/k


----------



## KongShou (Nov 9, 2013)

No cos doping is illegal


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> No cos doping is illegal



So Ben Johnson did not run faster because he used illegal steroids?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 9, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> So Ben Johnson did not run faster because he used illegal steroids?



He DID run faster, but it was because he was high on coffee and got jittery legs.


----------



## Endgame (Nov 9, 2013)

only drink it if it doesnt make you ADD af, you dont want to bounce up and down while solving


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Coffee is a drug. It's illegal in competition.  j/k



Unfortunately, I have to disagree with you. WCA rules does not consider any penalty for solves made drugged.

More to the point: yes, coffee (I mean natural brewed coffee, not instant) signigicantly increases your concentration and helps to solve cubes faster.
This topic is very close to me, because almost all my unofficial bigBLD solves was under coffee, and this is not a violation. (sorry for bad english)


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

AFatTick said:


> I am on my way to a competition, I need this answered fast! Does coffee make your times slightly faster? Are there bad affects like being jittery?



Be careful. I had too much and got shaky. You need to be sure you have enough to eat with it. But yes, it can help. Good luck!


----------



## Jostle (Nov 9, 2013)

I think j/k stands for "Just Kidding". I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## Roman (Nov 9, 2013)

Jostle said:


> I think j/k stands for "Just Kidding".



Ah, okay. I could not know it


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 9, 2013)

Steroids would actually make you solve slower and drop the cube.


----------



## rj (Nov 9, 2013)

No. Coffee makes me sleepy. Really.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 9, 2013)

Coffee... love the smell, hate the taste.


----------



## Me (Nov 9, 2013)

ellwd said:


> Yes and yes.
> Hard to get the dose right in my experience



Ballmer Peak

But yeah it really depends how you react to caffeine. I stay away from coffee so that it has a greater effect on me when I actually need a jolt for something.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2013)

Cocaine and amphetamines don't appear to improve my solving speed.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 9, 2013)

How about right after a cold shower or warm bath, I wonder?


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 9, 2013)

Black coffee is my lifeblood


----------



## cubemaste r (Nov 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> How about right after a cold shower or warm bath, I wonder?



It actually made me slightly faster... but i don't think you can shower in competitions


----------



## Rnewms (Nov 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> How about right after a cold shower or warm bath, I wonder?



I have a hard time gripping the cube after showering/washing hands.


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2013)

cubemaste r said:


> but i don't think you can shower in competitions


You can't:
2h: Competitors must be fully dressed while in the competition venue.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 9, 2013)

TDM said:


> You can't:
> 2h: Competitors must be fully dressed while in the competition venue.



Who said you can't take a shower fully dressed.


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Who said you can't take a shower fully dressed.


lol
But I don't think a stackmat will work in a shower. I haven't tried it though, so I can't be sure.


----------



## rj (Nov 9, 2013)

TDM said:


> lol
> But I don't think a stackmat will work in a shower. I haven't tried it though, so I can't be sure.



Wrap it in saran wrap.


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

TDM said:


> lol
> But I don't think a stackmat will work in a shower. I haven't tried it though, so I can't be sure.



It would be like a capacitive touch screen. It wouldn't work because it thinks the warm water is your hands.


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 9, 2013)

has alcohol any effect on cubing? 
short memories of sub 16 singles from the other night...
i'm sure fellow Brits will have an answer


----------



## Renslay (Nov 10, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> has alcohol any effect on cubing?
> short memories of sub 16 singles from the other night...
> i'm sure fellow Brits will have an answer



I found that one met with more hard cases after some alcohol. Also BLD seems harder and/or slower.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> It would be like a capacitive touch screen. It wouldn't work because it thinks the warm water is your hands.



This. 

And the possibly more obvious fact that non-waterproof electronics + water = stuff.


----------



## kcl (Nov 10, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> This.
> 
> And the possibly more obvious fact that non-waterproof electronics + water = stuff.



True. My iPhone case is waterproof so I tried it in the shower once. It's annoying trying to type stuff XD


----------

